# The Paleo Diet ? is it just another low carb diet fad?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Does the paleo diet work, or is it just another low carb diet fad? In general, with only one major gripe I have, (maybe two), I think the paleo diet offers some valid points and valuable insights about what we should be eating. In fact, if you’re going to choose one of the lower carb [...]

*Read More...*


----------

